# Sport -Duty question



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm considering buying a 7'6" sport duty soon. It will be plowing only driveways, 70- 80. it looks like a really solid plow, basically having the same specs as the standard duty except one less spring and no shock absorber. How do you guys like the plow.? Has anyone had problems with the plow tripping or doubling over when pushing heavy snow or big piles? - Thanks


----------

